# Another Avenue to Gun Control. Directorate of Defense Trade Controls



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The regulation issuance. https://blog.princelaw.com/2016/07/25/ddtc-issues-guidance-on-itar-registration/



> On Friday July 22, 2016, the Directorate of Defense Trade Controls ("DDTC") released a letter issuing guidance on the requirement of firearm manufacturers and gunsmiths to register with DDTC under the International Traffic in Arms Regulations ("ITAR").
> 
> There has been constant discussion on the internet regarding whether an individual who has obtained a federal firearms license ("FFL") is required to register for ITAR. Some of the Industry Operations Inspectors ("IOIs") have taken it upon themselves to inform Type 07 FFLs that they must register for ITAR without any guidance from DDTC. There are certain instances where an FFL does not need to register for ITAR.


Interpretation by NRA. https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...tration-releases-latest-executive-gun-control



> On Friday, July 22, just as members of his party were gathering in Philadelphia to coronate Hillary Clinton as their presidential nominee, the Obama Administration once again released a sweeping gun control measure by executive fiat. This time the bad news came via the U.S. State Department's Directorate of Defense Trade Controls (DDTC), which is primarily responsible for administering the Arms Export Control Act (AECA) and its implementing rules, the International Traffic in Arms Regulations (ITAR). The upshot is that DDTC is labeling commercial gunsmiths as "manufacturers" for performing relatively simple work such as threading a barrel or fabricating a small custom part for an older firearm. Under the AECA, "manufactures" are required to register with DDTC at significant expense or risk onerous criminal penalties.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

One obscure law and tax at a time a time.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The antis do not have enough support to ban nationwide, so will look to make ownership as difficult and expensive as possible.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wait, mark my words, hildabeast as el presidente' will ban the importation of ammo, starting with 5.56. 7.62x39 and 7.62x51.

As the presidency controls state and commerce, only takes a executive order.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> As the presidency controls state and commerce, only takes a executive order.


Article 1, Section 8, Paragraph 3:
Enumerated Powers of Congress:
"The Congress shall have power...
...To regulate commerce with foreign nations, and among the several states, and with the Indian tribes;"


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Article 1, Section 8, Paragraph 3:
> Enumerated Powers of Congress:
> "The Congress shall have power...
> ...To regulate commerce with foreign nations, and among the several states, and with the Indian tribes;"


Ahh, yes, but the president and state dept. can stop it. Regulating is separate from blocking.

Why do you think there is no Russian military surplus ammo or guns coming in? the "thing" ordered state to block it.

Then there is the Chinese ammo and guns, none around is there, save the remainder that was warehoused?

How about the M1 carbines that the "thing" banned from being brought back.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to join or donate money to groups like the NRA, NAGR, GOA, SAF and so on. Write, call, fax and email your congressman and Senators. Be a pest. Do it daily. Do not stop. Complain, The squeaky wheel gets the oil.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Ahh, yes, but the president and state dept. can stop it. Regulating is separate from blocking.
> 
> Why do you think there is not Russian military surplus ammo or guns coming in? the "thing" ordered state to block it.
> 
> ...


I'm not pretending that it hasn't been done. I fully realize the corruption we've allowed to creep into our government, where my cited document is ignored, and powers are grabbed from other branches whenever it's convenient. Until we can install statesmen who actually fight to retain their enumerated powers, this will only get worse.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

If Hillary becomes surpreme czar of America, expect an attack on gun ownership, that'll make Obama look like a NRA member.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> If Hillary becomes surpreme czar of America, expect an attack on gun ownership, that'll make Obama look like a NRA member.


Yup. There are two things she hates, dearly. Live births of common people's children and guns being in the hands of free citizens.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> If Hillary becomes surpreme czar of America, expect an attack on gun ownership, that'll make Obama look like a NRA member.


The beast will make gun confiscation a centerpiece of her corrupt administration. You can bet on it.


----------

